

Equatorie of the Planetis (1393) - pacaro
http://cudl.lib.cam.ac.uk/view/MS-PETERHOUSE-00075-00001/1

======
pacaro
More descriptive information is at
[http://www.cam.ac.uk/research/news/heavens-
above](http://www.cam.ac.uk/research/news/heavens-above)

